# Siberian Husky ??



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

hey, in the future I am planning on maybe having a dog in my life as i have allways had one in my life as am 18 now, not saying im gunna go out and get one in the next year, im waiting till i get me own house etc just curious now

my family have allways had a staff, your typical british dog that every **** has, i have allways had a thing for sibirian huskys and akitas so i thought yeh ill get a husky but after reading on them they shed alot of fur si it did put me off.

until i seen people using a FURminator, proboally american but im sure there is UK products like this, it takes away the undercoat that sheds so i was wondering how often do you use it becuase huskys as far as i no shed due to season, they dont shed in the winter etc

any help appreciated


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

oh and yes i no there are alot of other factors about them not just fur such as they are bred to run and work etc and need alot of exercise


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Huskies shed all year .....

Furminators are good but you would be furminating forever if you actually wanted to stop the shedding  They are also not very good for the animals coats as they do break the fur


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

what about akitas, i read they are more loyal but more agressive whereas the husky is over friendly to anyone


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

also i dont understand, so what does the furminator do, it gets rid of there undercoat which prevents them from leaving clumps of hair every where so does the undercoat grow nack over night or something ??


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Akitas do only shed once or twice a year, depending on weather, seasons etc. The fur is a nightmare, but a good brand Hoover twice a day normally sorts it quite easily. I've never used a furminator but heard good and bad. personally, I'm happy with a good brush and Hoover, plus occasionally just pulling the loose fur with my fingers (much easier)

I'm sure you're well aware that they arent a breed to just jump in to, I researched (seriously as opposed to just casual) for about a year, and still feel I may have jumped the gun. Thankfully I was fully prepared to adjust as needed, and got a very calm natured girl that made it easy.

If you do it right though, Akitas are wonderful companions with a lot of love to give.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

jcarty33 said:


> also i dont understand, so what does the furminator do, it gets rid of there undercoat which prevents them from leaving clumps of hair every where so does the undercoat grow nack over night or something ??


From what I understand, the new undercoat grows pushing the old one out. but as its so thick, it can stick in the outer fur, and needs scratching/pulling/brushing out.


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

yeh, i just wanna have my own home and a dog, i no it wont be years until this just thinking for now, its only the loose hair that puts me off becuase i hate a messy house, my uncle owns an alsation which gets hairs all over you

so is there no way of just usuing the furminator and getting id of the undercoat or shed hairs and then its done for a couple months until it grows again ??


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Shave it?!









Seriously, No do not shave it. 

Dog owners have to put up with dog hair, it is a condition karma places on unconditional love they give you to make sure people who are shallow enough to care more about their matching curtains and sofas than they care others, real people and animals don't end up with dogs. :flrt:

There are of course, Poodles, Irish water spaniels and some terriers etc that do not shed, they need their hair cut as it does not fall out, or some small toy breeds which are hairless. Still make mess though, mud from walks and water from bowls, toilet training, upset tummies....so excited they pee a little when you come home...etc

Edited to add-Husky isnt an overly friendly breed, in fact those I met seem a little distant even from their own family...more distant than I would want from a pet.


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

no i wouldnt shave it lol dont worry, so the undercoat grows pushing out the previouse one ?

how long until a new undercoat starts growing and push out the old one, does an undercoat stay there for a while then the new one starts to grow

i only ask i would hate to buy one and then regret it, i want to be absolutly sure i want to get one


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

There isnt any time between undercoats, it is a constant process. A certain times of the year you will get a huge ton of it, they lose coats when it gets hot, and then again when it gets cold to make room for a warmer coat to grow.

The rest it is just happening at a more normal rate. There would be no way ever to stop it, you furminate one day and there will be more the next, it is constant.

If you brushed daily you could get as little as a handful of hair, or as much as a carrier bag full, there would still be hair to go around to get on the sofa, your clothes, the carpet, the bed etc on a daily basis.

Every day you brush your hair there will be hair on the brush and likely still get more on your clothes/car/shower plug hole, it never stops and you never run out (barring male pattern baldness of course!) just times it by a thousand and you will understand what you get from dogs, mostly it is a softer downy stuff, then a fair amount of the harsher outer coat too.


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

it just puts me off thinking about having to hoover up hair everyday around a house, but suppose thats not there fault


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

does the fur reallu come off loads or is it just when stroking


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

You could maybe look into a japanese shiba inu as well they are like a minature version of an akita they are gorgeous my sister has one because their house was too small for an akita, Although its a small dogs it makes some amount of mess due to casting so can only imagine a husky or akita would be 10x worse.
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

you relies that most breeds of dogs moult ?
if that is going to be a problem for you then i dont think a dog is the right pet for you tbh 
why dont you get a Chinese crested ?
or a fish?
my little jack russell sheds like a handful of hair every couple of days


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

im just looking for ways to easily handle the problems, like just buying a powerful wireless handheld hoover would really go a long way sometimes instead of haveing to heave the hoover out

i suppose the more i have tome to think about it the options open to challenge the fur issue like not letting them in a bedroom and having leather seats as the fur wouldnt stick as easy


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

jcarty33 said:


> im just looking for ways to easily handle the problems, like just buying a powerful wireless handheld hoover would really go a long way sometimes instead of haveing to heave the hoover out
> 
> i suppose the more i have tome to think about it the options open to challenge the fur issue like not letting them in a bedroom and having leather seats as the fur wouldnt stick as easy


Dyson ball 'animal' is brilliant (although other makes and models may be just as good), I swear by mine, just got to give it a deep clean every so often. As long as you keep on top of it, there won't be an issue. I don't get more than a handful or two of hair through the year, until blowing season, then I could easily get a white carpet in 3 days if I did nothing.
I believe certain strains of labradoodle are 'shedless' but there is no guarantee


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

do you think that it would be ok to keep the husky in a cage for when i would be at work becuase i read they can be quite destructive when left on there own, also i read that them being fro sort of a wlf family they like to be in cave type places and someone had an image of theres resting in a cage with a towl over the top


----------



## Acid (Oct 15, 2011)

i wouldnt have leather or fake leather seats with a big dog, we have an alsation and collie and they used to scratch holes in our old leather sofa with their claws as they climbed up onto it so maybe you could get throws to put over the top like we do now which would be easier to fan outside to remove the fur too. we also have wooden floors which makes it easier to hoover and sweep


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Try and imagine the most fur ever...then times it by 100!! When mine were indoors (they are kennelled now) I hoovered 5-6 times a day and I have laminate floors. Carpets aren't fun with huskies plus they retain dog smells which rub off when they are damp. Normally, they have very little odour but all dogs smell when they get wet.

Seriously, you will never realise how much comes away from them until you experience it first hand.

I have 4 and IMO it's only twice a year it's really bad, but when they blow their coats it does last for at least 2-3 months. Some people say 3 weeks but that's never been my experience.

They won't have a proper full blow until the summer after their first birthday. They are normally 18-24 months before you get the joyous occasion lol.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

jcarty33 said:


> do you think that it would be ok to keep the husky in a cage for when i would be at work becuase i read they can be quite destructive when left on there own, also i read that them being fro sort of a wlf family they like to be in cave type places and someone had an image of theres resting in a cage with a towl over the top


Yes you should crate train, but I don't think huskies are dogs suitable as single dogs unless you are home at least 80% of the time. They do much better in multiples and easier to manage in my opinion...after they are trained etc. 2 pups at the same time is not fun


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

yeh i prefer laminated flooring and we use a cover for our current dog aswell and yeh i read that they dont do well on there own as they need someone to lead them

which is why i also think about an akita as i read they are more independent but also people say that they are very agressive and shouldnt be around kids or other animals, although it wont anyways. dont no wether its just there background as fighting dogs tho

are akitas fur as bad as huskys or just the same ?

also those shinu iba or something that are like smaller akitas someone said, whats there fur like


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

jcarty33 said:


> do you think that it would be ok to keep the husky in a cage for when i would be at work becuase i read they can be quite destructive when left on there own, also i read that them being fro sort of a wlf family they like to be in cave type places and someone had an image of theres resting in a cage with a towl over the top


I personally think it's cruel. Destructiveness i see a fault in owners more than breeds Huskies are high energy dogs so if you are not prepared to give it the exercise it needs(a dog liek that i would say hours) you need to look into a different breed of dog. Akitas are nice dogs they are nowhere near the energy levels as akitas and are more suitable than a husky if you are going to be working.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

jcarty33 said:


> yeh i prefer laminated flooring and we use a cover for our current dog aswell and yeh i read that they dont do well on there own as they need someone to lead them
> 
> which is why i also think about an akita as i read they are more independent but also people say that they are very agressive and shouldnt be around kids or other animals, although it wont anyways. dont no wether its just there background as fighting dogs tho
> 
> ...


Just want to respond to the bit about kids and animals. My akita is the most gentle top I've ever met, especially towards my 3 kids and 4 cats. When we got Mia, my eldest was 15gs months old, and my wife had just fallen pregnant (unbeknownst to us). We ensured we went to training school, and took my boy along to, so he could see what was happening, plus our trainer thought it would be good to socialise all the other dogs with a young kid. 
When my boy was born, we introduced them carefully and from that day she was always the first to hid crib to check on him. as the kids grew up, and we added another, she's been nothing but brilliant, to the point that when my son fell off the sofa on to her she licked him better.
The key is training and early socialization, but also, picking the right dog. If the parents have great temperaments and ate good with kids/other animals, then your on to a winner. Just don't get complacent, and constantly enforce the boundaries.

As with any dog, don't let the stereotype get in the way, all dogs deserve to be treated as individuals.


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

yeh its a shame repuations some time get the better of some dogs, my current dog suprised us all when he started growling when my brother went anywhere near his own son, dont no wether he was protecting it or not but hes a wierd dog

i am 17 and im not just about to go and get a dog or anything im not stupid and i would also allways want whats best for the dog, i think alot about these things ill not get a dog for years yet i am just thinking now so i have tome to think

the reason i go towards a husky is that they just look great which is admintadly my first reason which could be seen as a bit selfish but we all have our preferences, i have done research and i now no that they are livelydogs and need attention.

the reason i like akitas is that they seem loyal whereas a husky would likly greet a burgler, but i dont think an akitas for me so as someone recomended a shiba inu, iv done reasearch and they seem great, i read they are like cats independent and very clean

i am now ponering wether to get a siberian husky and a shiba inu together to keep each other to keep each other amused, if i did do this i would plan on getting them both as puppies so they can grow up together, i would devote a whole room to them both so they have plenty to occuy them if i am not there

this is all theoretical OFCOURSE so it doesnt mean its gunna happen


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

or maybe just a shiba inu


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

jcarty33 said:


> i am now ponering wether to get a siberian husky and a shiba inu together to keep each other to keep each other amused, if i did do this i would plan on getting them both as puppies so they can grow up together, i would devote a whole room to them both so they have plenty t
> this is all theoretical OFCOURSE so it doesnt mean its gunna happen


This is your worse idea. Without fail it will never ever be a good idea for one person to get 2 puppies at one time especially if that person has not enough time to bring up even one correctly. You can't leave two pups unsupervised!

If you were to have any hope of having dogs that cared about what you said or wanted you would have to spend more time with each individual than they spend with each other. Rather than just needing twice the time to train and occupy them you would need about 3 times the amount of time. 

Frankly two such primal type dogs (not that 2 pups of any breed is less than a full time job) they would be a pack complete without any need for you. Most of what they would learn would be from each other and they would be closer to feral than pets and almost certainly unsafe to have in public.

If you don't have the time for a dog don't get one, if you really can't go without get a dog sitter (not until at least an adult would just a dog walker be enough) but you will need a good job as unless you can find a family member willing and you can trust it will be far from cheap!


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

like i said this is just theory, after i wrote the last part i done research and decided not to get a husky and just a shiba inu, i was going to edit the comment out and just say a shiba but it wouldnt let me thats why i put or a shiba inu after it in a seperate comment

sorry if i offended you but i said from the start this is just talk and i have no ontention of getting a dog in about 5 year


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have only met a handful of huskies but from my experience they are not a breed I would want to own.

The fur is one issue, my friends house was covered in fur all of the time. I admit my dog sheds but its very fine which husky fur just clumps together. 

Another thing I dont like about the breed is how primative they are.
The same friends dog in about the 2 years she had it he managed to kill 3 cats and escape while in a woods, leap over a 5 foot fence and get a sheep around the neck. I couldnt own a dog which such a high prey drive.

It also could not be let off a lead because there was a chance it just wouldnt come back.

These are just my opinions on the breed and why I personally wouldnt own one. 

It is a breed that needs a huge amount of exercise and will you be able to lead walk it miles if you got a dog that couldnt be let off?

Why not go to for example discover dogs and meet different breeds and speak to owners to see what you think of them and find out first hand what they are like to live with


----------



## hedgeweasel (Oct 28, 2011)

Seriously did someone say Akitas don't shed all year round? Did we get a duff one? We are constantly grooming (and plucking) her lol

and as someone else said don't necessarily judge a breed by its cover, our Kia (rather than someone elses Mia) was a rescue but she has been brilliant and i would love to get one of my very own one day.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

Kare said:


> This is your worse idea. Without fail it will never ever be a good idea for one person to get 2 puppies at one time especially if that person has not enough time to bring up even one correctly. You can't leave two pups unsupervised!
> 
> If you were to have any hope of having dogs that cared about what you said or wanted you would have to spend more time with each individual than they spend with each other. Rather than just needing twice the time to train and occupy them you would need about 3 times the amount of time.
> 
> ...


so you can never leave two pups together unsupervised hey ?
well i had 3 unsupervised when ever we went out 
my dogs still listen to me, yes they are important to each other but what is wrong with dogs having strong bonds with each other ?

ive never heard so much rubbish tbh


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

You could also get in touch with good show breeders of Shibas / huskies and see if they had an adult dog suitable to go to a pet home? 

Often these will have already been pets in the home and will likely have a decent temperament if they're from a good breeder, and you might escape the problems that some rescue dogs come with.

Having said that, most good breeders won't sell to someone who works all day unless they have arrangements in place for someone else to share the care of the dog.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

jcarty33 said:


> sorry if i offended you but i said from the start this is just talk and i have no ontention of getting a dog in about 5 year


No hunny you didnt offend me, I understand that you have no intention of getting a dog at present and of course without knowing there you will be in 5 years or what career and work hours you may have it is hard for you to plan.

I was writing my reply from a phone, so maybe worded it a little shorter and blunter than intended, sorry if that is the case and you felt I was annoyed. 

Also when I write replies I think a little broader than replying to just the original poster, which is sometimes unfair, but if this thread is to exist on the internet long term and may well be read by a ton of people now and in the future I hope to plant in the minds of some the information that two puppies at one time is a really really bad idea. Of course most never intend to get two, they simply do not research, wonder why their puppy is crying the first night and then go back and get a second....or the unscrupulous breeder points out they only one left if you only take one puppy, offer you a special deal, and dump the puppy with a problem that noone else wanted on you!


----------

